# 300 RUM Remington Ultra Mag Handloads



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Looking for some accurate starter loads for my 700 sendero.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

What weight bullet?

I linked to the Berger 215 which I think is the best bullet ever for 300 rum. 800 yard shots easy with this bullet.

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f28/berger-load-data-215-hybrid-300-rum-121948/


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*X10*

Best performing bullet I have found for what I do ! I found h1000 and retumbo worked best for the 2 rums I load for, they fly strait and are fast for a 215 grain bulllets out of a 26" tube ..... Pm if you would like any more details .


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Retumbo 96grs +/- Siraccos 180's and 150's. At least they stay together. Id like to try a 200 some time. Im seeing 0-400 without hold over (at least still on brown).

Hope that helps,

R


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a pretty good stock of berger bullets. Just did the headspace check with the berger 230 hybrid. I would like to load retumbo but cannot find any. I have h1000, 4350, 2878.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is a video with someone shooting the Berger 230gr Hybrids at 3048fps.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

230 is a great combo also take a look at long range hunting . Com there is a guy Broz who has done testing of the 215 and 230 Bergers , great info for guys wanting to shoot at longer distances .


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Plenty of powder for that caliber in stock at Big Guy's in Pearland.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The COAL with the Berger 230 Hybrid is 3.898". Will fit for singles only. The only thing with the 230s is you will have to install the Watts CFE-9 MAG BOX if you want a repeater for hunting.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> The COAL with the Berger 230 Hybrid is 3.898". Will fit for singles only. The only thing with the 230s is you will have to install the Watts CFE-9 MAG BOX if you want a repeater for hunting.


That is why I like 215s better.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I run my 215 hybrids box length , and am pushing 2890 which is plenty fast enought for me and I am mid level load I could push it faster . Recoil is less than my 7mm/08 and its more of a push type recoil than a poke ! I am running a sendaro with a 26" tube bedded in a HS stock with a jewel trigger set a 1.5 lbs . it sure works well for me , but when I rebarrel I will more than likely rebarrel it in 300 Win , brass is way easier to find and it will do all I want , I have about 800 rounds down this barrel and just waiting for the accuracy to start falling and I will rebarrel . It's braked of course .í ½í¸„


----------

